# "Super pet flat bac" water bottle



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

SO, I recently moved back from university and that means Gesso gets his new C&C cage! He's not really taking advantage of the space yet, but I'm glad he has it  

anywho, my question on here is about the "Flat bac Super Pet" water bottles that I heard so much about. I finally used it for the first time this week and it's horrible! It does not stop dripping water! Gesso won't even touch it. Also the "pipe" I'll call it, is to the side. does ANYONE have a clue as to how to fix this? I ordered this xmas time online so I cannot return it. I've been told it was the best but now looking online I can see it is a main problem.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

First I am going to say that you really should switch to a water bowl as it is more natural for them to drink from that position and has no chance of them chipping their teeth like a bottle does, but I'm sure you've heard that a lot here. 
But those flat bacs are designed to vacuum seal when you fill it all the way to the top and if you don't it leaks. Try making sure its completely full to the brim.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

A water bowl is needed. They can chip their teeth and cut their tongues on a water bottle.


----------



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

yeah, he has one now. seems to work better- only he enjoys to knock it over a lot -.-

the one thing i like more about the water bottles is that i can tell he's actually drinking everynight.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If he's knocking it over, it might be too high or too small - too high, he might be climbing up to reach the water in it, and tipping it over by accident. Too small, it's just too light and he can tip it easily. If you want to replace it with something else, a reptile waterer might be a good option - they're very difficult/almost impossible to tip over.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

We use ramekins now. Perfect size and weight.


----------



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

